# How Much food



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

Hey,

I now have 10 Mbuna of approx 1.5 to 2 inches each. How much food should I be feeding and how often..?
Also what size pellets - 1mm? 2mm?


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

Fish of that size a 1mm pellet should be fine; I feed once a day as much as they can eat in about a minute. Smaller fish like yours that are growing you may want to feed a little less twice a day. I use 3mm pellets for my adult fish.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I use 1mm pellets for all fish unless they are over 8 inches. And even then I only tried 3mm because I suspected the fish was blind or partially blind.

My pellets never hit the substrate.


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

Can you recommend a brand of 1mm pellets, currently I just use my breeders own mixture.

Lee


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Not sure what you can get in the UK but favorites here include New Life Spectrum Cichlid Formula 1mm sinking pellets or Northfin Cichlid Formula 1mm sinking pellets.


----------



## VaranusPanoptes (Sep 19, 2019)

I feed Fluval vegetarian flakes twice a day and they graze on the algae found on the rocks.


----------



## cyclonecichlids (Sep 7, 2019)

Feed full grown fish once a day. Feed juveniles twice a day. Feed fry 3 times a day. Each feeding, give as much as the fish can fully eat in 3 minutes. Try to distribute food around the tank so that all fish get some. If you notice some of your fish scratching (flashing) at any time, cut down on the feeding.


----------



## AV8TOR (Feb 23, 2019)

I use 1mm NorthFin Veggie pellets and my small Mbunas go crazy for it. They never hit the bottom. I also give them fresh spinach that I freeze first to soften them. So much fun watching them shred pieces from it.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

AV8TOR said:


> I use 1mm NorthFin Veggie pellets and my small Mbunas go crazy for it. They never hit the bottom. I also give them fresh spinach that I freeze first to soften them. So much fun watching them shred pieces from it.


Maybe I'll try some spinach, I tried peas, they messed with them but didn't eat them.


----------



## Girlgia (Oct 30, 2019)

Hi,
I will give only 3mm of food, Because they don't have limit in taking food. If they eat much they die. So don't give much food to your fishes.


----------

